# Oil filter for new 2008 Passat



## ohenry (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a new 2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T, approximately two months old, 3400 miles. Today I attempted to change the oil for the first time. Oreillys Auto Parts sold me a Wix cartridge type oil filter. Autozone shows the same part, so does GermanFilters.com, so does RockAuto.com and any number of other online retailers. But in reality, I have a canister type oil filter, part number "W 719 / 45". I can find a "W 719 / 30", which is the part number for a canister oil filter on a 2005 Passat. But Google cannot find a "W 719 / 45" (with or without the spaces). (If google can't find it, it's hard to believe it really exists!) My car is sitting in the drive way, no oil in the engine, and no oil filter -- I partially crushed the old one getting it off. Why do all new cars come with an oil filter tightened to the point of absurdity?
Today is Sunday, so no dealer available. Tomorrow morning I will call the nearest dealer. Here's hoping they will have heard of a "W 719 / 45" oil filter!!!! 
In the meantime, if you have a new Passat, do NOT trust the online parts catalogs at GermanFilters or RockAuto or AutoZone or anywhere else.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Oil filter for new 2008 Passat (ohenry)*

You must use an oem equivalent filter to maintain your warranty. Even if you might get away with it, I have seen the cheap parts store ones fall apart on long change interval cars. (A BMW came in with engine light on...found mush where the filter was supposed to go, had a jiffy lube sticker on it from about 12k miles prior, it's a 15k mile interval for changes)
Just buy the OEM filter from the dealer, it's not too much more. Oh, and you have the type that is just an insert, and gasket, not a can type. Go to ecstuning.com if you really don't want to go to the dealership, they sell OEM filters, they are just the MANN filter brand, without the VW/Audi logos all over them.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Oil filter for new 2008 Passat (ohenry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohenry* »_I have a new 2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T, approximately two months old, 3400 miles. Today I attempted to change the oil for the first time. Oreillys Auto Parts sold me a Wix cartridge type oil filter. Autozone shows the same part, so does GermanFilters.com, so does RockAuto.com and any number of other online retailers. But in reality, I have a canister type oil filter, part number "W 719 / 45". I can find a "W 719 / 30", which is the part number for a canister oil filter on a 2005 Passat. But Google cannot find a "W 719 / 45" (with or without the spaces). (If google can't find it, it's hard to believe it really exists!) My car is sitting in the drive way, no oil in the engine, and no oil filter -- I partially crushed the old one getting it off. Why do all new cars come with an oil filter tightened to the point of absurdity?
Today is Sunday, so no dealer available. Tomorrow morning I will call the nearest dealer. Here's hoping they will have heard of a "W 719 / 45" oil filter!!!! 
In the meantime, if you have a new Passat, do NOT trust the online parts catalogs at GermanFilters or RockAuto or AutoZone or anywhere else.

The 2008 Passats have 2 different 2.0T's available. 
If you engine has the oil filter on top of the engine, then you have the new 2.0T motor, which is a canister filter
THe older 2.0t's have the oil filter on the bottom, which is the cartridge type--- my 08 Passat has the older 2.0t motor


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Oil filter for new 2008 Passat (GT17V)*

My bad, saw 08 and assumed it was a BPY like mine... But I still suggest using the OEM filter.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Oil filter for new 2008 Passat (ohenry)*

Another question is why would you change it sooner than the 5K ain't that recomended interval?


----------

